# can i fill/finish a gap over spray foam?



## redline9k (Dec 2, 2010)

quick random question, will joint compound or plaster (structolite) bond to cured spray foam, say in a gap about 1" wide, 1/2 deep?


----------



## luckyrabbit (Jan 4, 2012)

you need to use a hard setting compound for gaps that size that dry in 20, 45 or 90 minutes. pros call it (hot mud) you can buy at lowes or HD and can get them in a small box instead of having to buy a large bag. 20 is green 45 is red and 90 is blue in usg or cgc 

good luck. 

LR


----------

